# Dove sono finiti i disfattisti del RANKING?



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Ricordo le battaglie dello scorso anno, autorevoli portali, molti utenti del forum, al grido:

"Il Portogallo ci ha superato nel ranking, tragediaaaaaaaaa, moriremoooo tuttiiiiiiiiii"

Io e altri ci siamo svenati per far capire che questo sorpasso era innocuo, ma un po' quello, un po' i giornali e siti sportivi che ci marciavano sopra, sembrava la rovina nel nostro calcio.

Ora ho un annuncio da fare, consiglio ai pessimisti cosmici di sedersi:

L' Italia è l' unico PAESE IN EUROPA ad avere il 100% delle squadre in Competizioni europee, senza nessuna eliminazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordo le battaglie dello scorso anno, autorevoli portali, molti utenti del forum, al grido:
> 
> "Il Portogallo ci ha superato nel ranking, tragediaaaaaaaaa, moriremoooo tuttiiiiiiiiii"
> 
> ...


Eh?


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh?



Non ho scritto in Arabo 

L' Italia, fra CL e EL è l' unica nazione a non aver perso nessuna squadra.

Tutte le nazioni (Spagne e Germania, Inghilterra comprese) hanno perso almeno una squadra ai turni preliminari


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordo le battaglie dello scorso anno, autorevoli portali, molti utenti del forum, al grido:
> 
> "Il Portogallo ci ha superato nel ranking, tragediaaaaaaaaa, moriremoooo tuttiiiiiiiiii"
> 
> ...



Il sorpasso del Portogallo non è un problema sia perchè le qualificate, dalla quarta alla sesta posizione, sono sempre tre alla Champions e tre all'Europa League sia perchè il Portogallo ha 0,5 punti in più di noi, ma alla fine di quest'anno perderà, sempre sull'Italia, 7 punti. Quindi o guadagna 6,5 punti sulle nostre squadre, ed è difficile, o ci tornerà allegramente dietro visto che negli anni successivi ha sempre un punteggio minore del nostro. Senza contare le partite di Europa League, che ancora non sono presenti negli aggiornamenti, per adesso saremmo 2,5 Portogallo a 2 Italia. E ieri le nostredue squadre hanno entrambe vinto, mentre una squadra Portoghese almeno è stata eliminata.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho scritto in Arabo
> 
> L' Italia, fra CL e EL è l' unica nazione a non aver perso nessuna squadra.
> 
> Tutte le nazioni (Spagne e Germania, Inghilterra comprese) hanno perso almeno una squadra ai turni preliminari



E' un finto successo considerando che il Napoli è "retrocesso" in EL.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' un finto successo considerando che il Napoli è "retrocesso" in EL.



è vero, ma per il punteggio è uguale. Champions' League ed Europa League portano lo stesso numero di punti.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' un finto successo considerando che il Napoli è "retrocesso" in EL.



non te ne faccio una colpa, perchè siete in molti, pensa che perfino i giornalisti che ci campano non sanno come funziona il sistema punti del Ranking UEFA.

Ma la tua affermazione fa capire che molti non sanno come funziona il ranking 

Altrimenti capirebbero che:

1) L' E.L. porta tanti punti quanti la CL

2) Per le Italiane è molto piu' abbordabile fare punti in Europa League che nella CL


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non te ne faccio una colpa, perchè siete in molti, pensa che perfino i giornalisti che ci campano non sanno come funziona il sistema punti del Ranking UEFA.
> 
> Ma la tua affermazione fa capire che molti non sanno come funziona il ranking
> 
> ...



non comprendo il senso del postl,
corretto il discorso sul punteggio, ma la realtà mi pare evidente
fino a 2/3 anni fà avevamo 4 squadre in champions, ora solo 2 con evidenti perdite economiche,
considerando che economicamente l'unica competizione appetibile è la champions e che le nostre squadre superstiti sono in 3° e 4° fascia nei sorteggi la situazione per il nostro calcio mi pare drammatica a livello europeo


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non te ne faccio una colpa, perchè siete in molti, pensa che perfino i giornalisti che ci campano non sanno come funziona il sistema punti del Ranking UEFA.
> 
> Ma la tua affermazione fa capire che molti non sanno come funziona il ranking
> 
> ...


Ok ma sai bene anche tu che il Napoli non ha alcun interesse verso l'EL quindi non porterà tanti punti purtroppo.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> non comprendo il senso del postl,
> corretto il discorso sul punteggio, ma la realtà mi pare evidente
> fino a 2/3 anni fà avevamo 4 squadre in champions, ora solo 2 con evidenti perdite economiche,
> considerando che economicamente l'unica competizione appetibile è la champions e che le nostre squadre superstiti sono in 3° e 4° fascia nei sorteggi la situazione per il nostro calcio mi pare drammatica a livello europeo



Grazie della tua risposta  Fa capire che un senso questo post ce l' ha.

Quando dici drammatica, fai capire che non sei aggiornato  

L' anno scorso abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti della Germania, quest' anno abbiamo tutte le squadre in Europa, loro no.
Quindi possiamo far meglio di loro assolutamente.
Se vogliamo riportare la quarta squadra in CL da qualche parte bisogna pur iniziare, non credi?

Fino all' anno scorso era drammatica concordo, ma dall' anno scorso è iniziata la risalita per me.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ok ma sai bene anche tu che il Napoli non ha alcun interesse verso l'EL quindi non porterà tanti punti purtroppo.



Non dimenticarti, quest' anno chi vince l' Europa League,* VA IN CHAMPIONS*


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non te ne faccio una colpa, perchè siete in molti, pensa che perfino i giornalisti che ci campano non sanno come funziona il sistema punti del Ranking UEFA.
> 
> Ma la tua affermazione fa capire che molti non sanno come funziona il ranking
> 
> ...



forse ricordo male (e non sono comunque un esperto in queste cose) ma mi sembra che il totale dei punteggi delle squadre viene poi diviso per il numero di squadre che hanno giocato in europa di quella nazione.

quindi non e per forza meglio avere tante squadre.

penso che porta piu punti avere solo 2 squadre che poi vincono champions e EL piutosto che avere 6 semifinaliste (3 per competizione) che poi non vincono nulla.

ma ripeto che forse sbaglio io.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> forse ricordo male (e non sono comunque un esperto in queste cose) ma mi sembra che il totale dei punteggi delle squadre viene poi diviso per il numero di squadre che hanno giocato in europa di quella nazione.
> 
> quindi non e per forza meglio avere tante squadre.
> 
> ...



Non è proprio cosi, il discorso è, per essere coinciso: E' importante avere la più alta percentuale di squadre ancora in Europa rispetto a quelle iniziali.

L' Italia ora ha 6 su 6.

Germani 6 su 7.

Ne deduci che piu' ne hai che possono portare potenziali punti, meglio è.

Se le 6 squadre tedesche vincessero tutte le partite di una giornata europea (12 punti quindi totali), la Germania prenderebbe 1,7 punti.

L' Italia invece, nonostante abbia suo stesso numero di squadre in competizione, cioè 6, prenderebbe 2,0 punti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grazie della tua risposta  Fa capire che un senso questo post ce l' ha.
> 
> Quando dici drammatica, fai capire che non sei aggiornato
> 
> ...



Sperem che hai ragione


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grazie della tua risposta  Fa capire che un senso questo post ce l' ha.
> 
> Quando dici drammatica, fai capire che non sei aggiornato
> 
> ...


*
*

Ti correggo, dalla stagione 2015/2016


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> Ti correggo, dalla stagione 2015/2016



Chi vince l' Europa League quest' anno parteciperà alla Champions League 2015/2016.

Non ho sbagliato


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordo le battaglie dello scorso anno, autorevoli portali, molti utenti del forum, al grido:
> 
> "Il Portogallo ci ha superato nel ranking, tragediaaaaaaaaa, moriremoooo tuttiiiiiiiiii"
> 
> ...



il napoli non l'ho visto ai girone di champions..


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi vince l' Europa League quest' anno parteciperà alla Champions League 2015/2016.
> 
> Non ho sbagliato



Uh è vero, pardon!


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> il napoli non l'ho visto ai girone di champions..



............uff

Almeno leggere il topic...


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2014)

sarà già tanto se un'italiana raggiungerà i quarti di una manifestazione

l'inter potrebbe andare fino in fondo se prendesse la coppa sul serio, fiorentina e napoli idem
il torino non penso che andrà oltre i sedicesimi
la roma se sorpassa i gironi la vedo abbastanza bene in champions
la juve boh, incognita, il girone lo passa di sicuro ma poi?


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> sarà già tanto se un'italiana raggiungerà i quarti di una manifestazione
> 
> l'inter potrebbe andare fino in fondo se prendesse la coppa sul serio, fiorentina e napoli idem
> il torino non penso che andrà oltre i sedicesimi
> ...



Io la vedo in maniera diametralmente opposta:

Inter Fiorentina Napoi punteranno a vincerla assolutamente (giusto per andare in CL di diritto, non per altro)

Juve secondo me arriva agli ottavi easy.

La Roma uscirà dalla CL, ma andrà in EL dove punterà anch' essa certamente alla vittoria.

Torino, se supera i gironi direi che ha fatto il suo.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2014)

non ho capito....

lo spirito di questo topic sarebbe che il calcio Italiano va a gonfie vele?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordo le battaglie dello scorso anno, autorevoli portali, molti utenti del forum, al grido:
> 
> "Il Portogallo ci ha superato nel ranking, tragediaaaaaaaaa, moriremoooo tuttiiiiiiiiii"
> 
> ...



ragazzi i punti pesanti purtroppo non si fanno ai preliminari... la Juventus sarà l'unica italiana agli ottavi di champions, il Torino difficilmente passa il girone di EL, Inter e Napoli non arriveranno ai quarti di Europa League... e quando mai le riprendi quelle che ci hanno sorpassato??


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ............uff
> 
> Almeno leggere il topic...



l ho letto, è sbagliato ridurre il tutto al fatto che i punti siano gli stessi


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2014)

Io continuo ad essere disfattista. Puoi pure presentarti in Europa con 20 squadre ma se poi queste vengono subito eliminate o perchè troppo deboli (Champions) o troppo arrendevoli (E.League) non si faranno mai significativi passi avanti.


----------



## Hammer (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 2) *Per le Italiane è molto piu' abbordabile* fare punti in Europa League che nella CL



Vero, attualmente siamo in una posizione di vantaggio, ma il nostro handicap è che a molte non interessa veramente andare avanti in EL, al contrario di quanto succede in Spagna e Portogallo. Siamo pieni di esempi degli anni precedenti, purtroppo.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordo le battaglie dello scorso anno, autorevoli portali, molti utenti del forum, al grido:
> 
> "Il Portogallo ci ha superato nel ranking, tragediaaaaaaaaa, moriremoooo tuttiiiiiiiiii"
> 
> ...



Purtroppo il problema è poi durante la competizione, è li che le italiane fanno pochi punti, non sono mai stati certo i preliminari il nostro guaio

In EL quest'anno ci sono Napoli, Inter, Fiorentina e Torino. Non per gufare, ma credo ci cadrà pure la Roma da marzo. Queste ci devono portare in fondo o quasi, senza storie.


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> non ho capito....
> 
> lo spirito di questo topic sarebbe che il calcio Italiano va a gonfie vele?



Il calcio Italiano non sta andando a gonfie vele, ma è evidente che da lo scorso anno è in netta ripresa, se continuiamo così, già l'ho detto e lo ripeto fra 4-5 anni superiamo la Germania nel Ranking


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> forse ricordo male (e non sono comunque un esperto in queste cose) ma mi sembra che il totale dei punteggi delle squadre viene poi diviso per il numero di squadre che hanno giocato in europa di quella nazione.
> 
> quindi non e per forza meglio avere tante squadre.
> 
> ...



Ricordi più o meno bene. Però le squadre che partecipano vengono considerati anche quelle eliminati al preliminare come conteggio. Chi ha più squadre è "penalizzato", in questa competizione abbiamo lo stesso numero di squadre attualmente di Inghilterra, Germania, e Spagna, ma loro hanno portato una squadra in più. Nelle competizione europee ogni vittoria loro porterà un punteggio alla propria nazione di 2/7, mentre ogni club Italiano porterà un punteggio di 2/6, per tutta la durata del torneo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> In EL quest'anno ci sono Napoli, Inter, Fiorentina e Torino. Non per gufare, ma credo ci cadrà pure la Roma da marzo. Queste ci devono portare in fondo o quasi, senza storie.



Già. Già l'anno scorso la Juve doveva vincerla, quest'anno la COppa Uefa dobbiamo portarla in Italia senza storie.


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

Il problema non è ora, ma in seguito quando tutte le italiane verranno eliminate prematuramente, mentre le portoghesi e le tedesche magari andranno avanti


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il calcio Italiano non sta andando a gonfie vele, ma è evidente che da lo scorso anno è in netta ripresa, se continuiamo così, già l'ho detto e lo ripeto fra 4-5 anni superiamo la Germania nel Ranking



si ma per calcio italiano cosa intendi?
la lega pro è in estinzione
la serie B è in mano a dei maneggioni
la serie A non lancia più i giovani Italiani

ma dove pensi che andremo a finire?


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il calcio Italiano non sta andando a gonfie vele, ma è evidente che da lo scorso anno è in netta ripresa, se continuiamo così, già l'ho detto e lo ripeto fra 4-5 anni superiamo la Germania nel Ranking



Una squadra agli ottavi e zero ai quarti di Champions tu la chiami netta ripresa?


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ragazzi i punti pesanti purtroppo non si fanno ai preliminari... la Juventus sarà l'unica italiana agli ottavi di champions, il Torino difficilmente passa il girone di EL, Inter e Napoli non arriveranno ai quarti di Europa League... e quando mai le riprendi quelle che ci hanno sorpassato??






Aragorn ha scritto:


> Io continuo ad essere disfattista. Puoi pure presentarti in Europa con 20 squadre ma se poi queste vengono subito eliminate o perchè troppo deboli (Champions) o troppo arrendevoli (E.League) non si faranno mai significativi passi avanti.





Hammer ha scritto:


> Vero, attualmente siamo in una posizione di vantaggio, ma il nostro handicap è che a molte non interessa veramente andare avanti in EL, al contrario di quanto succede in Spagna e Portogallo. Siamo pieni di esempi degli anni precedenti, purtroppo.





Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il problema è poi durante la competizione, è li che le italiane fanno pochi punti, non sono mai stati certo i preliminari il nostro guaio
> 
> In EL quest'anno ci sono Napoli, Inter, Fiorentina e Torino. Non per gufare, ma credo ci cadrà pure la Roma da marzo. Queste ci devono portare in fondo o quasi, senza storie.





Serginho ha scritto:


> Il problema non è ora, ma in seguito quando tutte le italiane verranno eliminate prematuramente, mentre le portoghesi e le tedesche magari andranno avanti



Voi sottovalutate quanto sia da stimolo per le società quel posticino garantito nella prossima Champions League per la vincitrice della coppa.
Se Inter, Napoli e Fiorentina, come è probabile andranno ai sedicesimi, dove troveranno probabilmente anche la Roma, prevedo una grande annata per il ranking Italiano. 
Non dimenticate che erano anni che non andavano le "vere big" tutte insieme in Europa, manca solo il Milan.
Ci son sempre state le Udinese/Sampdoria ecc di turno che ci rovinavano.



Ale ha scritto:


> l ho letto, è sbagliato ridurre il tutto al fatto che i punti siano gli stessi



Sarà sbagliato.. ma tant'è.
Basta che vai a rileggerti, che so, l' Atletico 2 anni fa, ha fatto più punti del Bayern Monaco che ha vinto la CL in pompa magna.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Una squadra agli ottavi e zero ai quarti di Champions tu la chiami netta ripresa?



Guarda, è inutile che ci arrovelliamo fra di noi, basta che ti prendi una tabella del Ranking, i freddi numeri ti daranno le risposte che cerchi. 

Nonostante facciamo schifo, abbiamo fatto tanti punti quanto la Germania lo scorso anno.

Se poi qualcuno preferisce continuare a vivere nel pessimismo cosmico, male per loro.


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Voi sottovalutate quanto sia da stimolo per le società quel posticino garantito nella prossima Champions League per la vincitrice della coppa.
> Se Inter, Napoli e Fiorentina, come è probabile andranno ai sedicesimi, dove troveranno probabilmente anche la Roma, prevedo una grande annata per il ranking Italiano.
> Non dimenticate che erano anni che non andavano le "vere big" tutte insieme in Europa, manca solo il Milan.
> Ci son sempre state le Udinese/Sampdoria ecc di turno che ci rovinavano.



Non mi pare che il problema delle eliminazioni premature in Europa sia ascrivibile solo a un mero fattore motivazionale, ci sarebbe pure il fattore "preparazione atletica" e "valore tecnico" da considerare


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, è inutile che ci arrovelliamo fra di noi, basta che ti prendi una tabella del Ranking, i freddi numeri ti daranno le risposte che cerchi.
> 
> Nonostante facciamo schifo, abbiamo fatto tanti punti quanto la Germania lo scorso anno.



Non mi risulta che per superare qualcuno tu debba fare lo stesso suo punteggio se sei dietro, dovresti fare di più e dato che la distanza è ampia dovresti fare molto di più


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che il problema delle eliminazioni premature in Europa sia ascrivibile solo a un mero fattore motivazionale, ci sarebbe pure il fattore "preparazione atletica" e "valore tecnico" da considerare



Tu sei un pessimista cosmico ahahah.

Dai.. Roma Napoli Fiorentina e Inter, son piu' forti del 95% delle squadre dell' Europa League attuale.

Sii obbiettivo.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che per superare qualcuno tu debba fare lo stesso suo punteggio se sei dietro, dovresti fare di più e dato che la distanza è ampia dovresti fare molto di più



Beh, finalmente dopo anni abbiamo fatto come loro. Guarda che non si puo' in una sola stagione tornare davanti alla Germania.

Ma un lavoro continuo di 5 anni caro amico.
Il primo è andato bene, ora vediamo di far bene anche il secondo.


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che per superare qualcuno tu debba fare lo stesso suo punteggio se sei dietro, dovresti fare di più e dato che la distanza è ampia dovresti fare molto di più



Invece è proprio quello che devi fare lo stesso punteggio di chi sta davanti va benissimo, in questa stagione faremo di più


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, è inutile che ci arrovelliamo fra di noi, basta che ti prendi una tabella del Ranking, i freddi numeri ti daranno le risposte che cerchi.
> 
> Nonostante facciamo schifo, abbiamo fatto tanti punti quanto la Germania lo scorso anno.



I freddi numeri dicono che l'anno scorso la Germania ha portato quattro squadre agli ottavi, 2 ai quarti e una in semifinale contro un misero ottavo delle italiane. Nel calcio che conta non contiamo una mazza, non è pessimismo è realismo.


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Una squadra agli ottavi e zero ai quarti di Champions tu la chiami netta ripresa?



Nonostante l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto meno di quello che saremmo stato in grado di fare, abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti della nazione che ci sta davanti nel Ranking. Oggi abbiamo il potenziale di fare meglio della Germania in Europa


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> I freddi numeri dicono che l'anno scorso la Germania ha portato quattro squadre agli ottavi, 2 ai quarti e una in semifinale contro un misero ottavo delle italiane. Nel calcio che conta non contiamo una mazza, non è pessimismo è realismo.



e nonostante ciò abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti. perchè le altre 3 hanno fatto schifo. Riusciranno a fare la stessa cosa, io dico di no, e le Italiane faranno meglio dell'anno scorso


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti della nazione che ci sta davanti nel Ranking. Oggi abbiamo il potenziale di fare meglio della Germania in Europa



Alla fine abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti perché la Juve è stata eliminata dal Galatasaray e in EL alla fine è arrivata in semifinale. Il meccanismo perverso che premia l'EL ci ha favorito, non è che la nostra competitività sia aumentata anzi.


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Alla fine abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti perché la Juve è stata eliminata dal Galatasaray e in EL alla fine è arrivata in semifinale. Il meccanismo perverso che premia l'EL ci ha favorito, non è che la nostra competitività sia aumentata anzi.



La Germania ci ha superato per lo stesso motivo. Queste sono le regole, la Germania oggi ha una grande squadra il Bayer, L'Italia non ha una squadra come il Bayer ma ha oggi 3 più 4 squadre che sono superiori alle tedesche, è la somma fa la differenza


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La Germania ci ha superato per lo stesso motivo. Queste sono le regole, la Germania oggi ha una grande squadra il Bayer, L'Italia non ha una squadra come il Bayer ma ha oggi 3 più 4 squadre che sono superiori alle tedesche, è la somma fa la differenza



Mah qualche dubbio ce l'ho confrontandole. Secondo me siamo più o meno alla pari in EL, ma in champions Bayern e Dortmund sono meglio di juve e Roma.


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah qualche dubbio ce l'ho confrontandole. Secondo me siamo più o meno alla pari in EL, ma in champions Bayern e Dortmund sono meglio di juve e Roma.



Questa è un'opinione. Il valore della rosa della Juventus è maggiore di quella del Dortmund.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2014)

dobbiamo puntare sulle squadre che sono in europa league, la possiamo dire la nostra se solo si impegnano e possiamo rimetterci in carreggiata a livello di punti nel ranking, per la champions c'è poco da fare..


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah qualche dubbio ce l'ho confrontandole. Secondo me siamo più o meno alla pari in EL, ma in champions Bayern e Dortmund sono meglio di juve e Roma.



E in EL siamo nettamente più forti. Inter Napoli e Fiorentina sono nettamente superiori alla due squadre tedesche. senza contare che ogni vittoria di ogni squadra Italiana vale di più di una tedesca


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> I freddi numeri dicono che l'anno scorso la Germania ha portato quattro squadre agli ottavi, 2 ai quarti e una in semifinale contro un misero ottavo delle italiane. Nel calcio che conta non contiamo una mazza, non è pessimismo è realismo.





Aldo ha scritto:


> Nonostante l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto meno di quello che saremmo stato in grado di fare, abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti della nazione che ci sta davanti nel Ranking. Oggi abbiamo il potenziale di fare meglio della Germania in Europa





Aldo ha scritto:


> e nonostante ciò abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti. perchè le altre 3 hanno fatto schifo. Riusciranno a fare la stessa cosa, io dico di no, e le Italiane faranno meglio dell'anno scorso





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah qualche dubbio ce l'ho confrontandole. Secondo me siamo più o meno alla pari in EL, ma in champions Bayern e Dortmund sono meglio di juve e Roma.





Aldo ha scritto:


> Questa è un'opinione. Il valore della rosa della Juventus è maggiore di quella del Dortmund.




Ha ragione [MENTION=939]Aldo[/MENTION] , accidenti neanche dei numeri reali vi fidate?

Spero che non facciate parte della classica categoria di quelli a cui basta sparare letame sull' Italia per essere felici.

Cavolo, è un dato di fatto che l' anno scorso l' Italia abbia fatto gli stessi punti della Germania, e ancora insistete!!

Qui non si tratta di opinioni, ma di numeri, freddi numeri.

Nemmeno io dico, evviva finalmente ci siamo ripresi. No assolutamente, ma i segnali ci sono tutti.

Inghilterra e Spagna son inarrivabili, ma questo incensamento continuo della Germania proprio non lo capisco.

Eccetto il Bayern Monaco, son tutte destinate a tornare nella loro mediocrità quasi tutte, Dortmund compreso, giusto il tempo che vendano Hummels e Reus, e son "finiti".


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu sei un pessimista cosmico ahahah.
> 
> Dai.. Roma Napoli Fiorentina e Inter, son piu' forti del 95% delle squadre dell' Europa League attuale.
> 
> Sii obbiettivo.



Io sono pessimista? Amico ma dove stavi negli ultimi 4 anni mentre le nostre squadre si facevano prendere a schiaffi da chiunque? E ad oggi mi pare che la musica non sia cambiata (vedi Bilbao-Napoli). Anche lo scorso anno Fiorentina, Napoli e Juve sembravano le più forti di EL eppure nessuna è riuscita ad arrivare in finale. La Juve addirittura avrebbe dovuto vincere in carrozza e si è fatta eliminare dal Benfica (nemmeno vincitore finale). Io credo che quello obiettivo debba essere tu


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io sono pessimista? Amico ma dove stavi negli ultimi 4 anni mentre le nostre squadre si facevano prendere a schiaffi da chiunque? E ad oggi mi pare che la musica non sia cambiata (vedi Bilbao-Napoli). Anche lo scorso anno Fiorentina, Napoli e Juve sembravano le più forti di EL eppure nessuna è riuscita ad arrivare in finale. La Juve addirittura avrebbe dovuto vincere in carrozza e si è fatta eliminare dal Benfica (nemmeno vincitore finale). Io credo che quello obiettivo debba essere tu



Ci rinuncio, Non posso scrivere 100 volte le stesse cose.


----------



## Gas (29 Agosto 2014)

Credo che il fraintendimento nasca dal sistema di attribuzione punti calibrato male.
Le squadre italiane negli utlimi anni hanno fatto schifo sul campo, se poi il sistema di assegnazioni punti fa si che si faccia gli stessi punti o più di altre nazioni più competitive non significa che siamo forti ma che il ranking funziona male.


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci rinuncio, Non posso scrivere 100 volte le stesse cose.



La cosa bella è che sei partito con l'altezzosità di chi è convinto di avere ragione a tutti i costi e non vuoi comprendere che io e altri utenti sappiamo come funziona il meccanismo dei punti, ma non abbiamo alcuna fiducia nelle nostre squadre perché sono inferiori sul campo e i tuoi numeri lo dimostrano. Ah no è vero:
-L'anno scorso abbiamo pareggiato con la Germania wooow siamo grandi il nostro calcio è in ripresa
-Sì, ma siamo lontanissimi dalla Germania, dobbiamo superarli per molti anni prima di raggiungerli
-No, vabbè ci rinuncio, non posso scrivere 100 volte le stesse cose


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha ragione [MENTION=939]Aldo[/MENTION] , accidenti neanche dei numeri reali vi fidate?
> 
> Spero che non facciate parte della classica categoria di quelli a cui basta sparare letame sull' Italia per essere felici.
> 
> ...



Anche i valori delle rose di serie A stanno aumentando, da quest'anno le rose dei club di A, valgono di più delle rose dei club della Bundesliga, e in Bundesliga c'è il Bayer che vale tanto.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Credo che il fraintendimento nasca dal sistema di attribuzione punti calibrato male.
> Le squadre italiane negli utlimi anni hanno fatto schifo sul campo, se poi il sistema di assegnazioni punti fa si che si faccia gli stessi punti o più di altre nazioni più competitive non significa che siamo forti ma che il ranking funziona male.



Il sistema di assegnazione punti comunque è piu semplice di quanto si pensi:

1 punto per il pareggio

2 per la vittoria

E poi qualche bonus.

Ma se abbiamo fatto tanti punti come la Germania non è per miracolo divino, abbiamo vinto tante partite.

Vorrei ricordare che la Fiorentina ne ha vinte tipo 8 su 10.


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Credo che il fraintendimento nasca dal sistema di attribuzione punti calibrato male.
> Le squadre italiane negli utlimi anni hanno fatto schifo sul campo, se poi il sistema di assegnazioni punti fa si che si faccia gli stessi punti o più di altre nazioni più competitive non significa che siamo forti ma che il ranking funziona male.



La Germania come ci è finita davanti? con lo stesso sistema di attribuzione dei punti. Che è una delle cose più giuste che ci sono nel calcio.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che sei partito con l'altezzosità di chi è convinto di avere ragione a tutti i costi e non vuoi comprendere che io e altri utenti sappiamo come funziona il meccanismo dei punti, ma non abbiamo alcuna fiducia nelle nostre squadre perché sono inferiori sul campo e i tuoi numeri lo dimostrano. Ah no è vero:
> -L'anno scorso abbiamo pareggiato con la Germania wooow siamo grandi il nostro calcio è in ripresa
> -Sì, ma siamo lontanissimi dalla Germania, dobbiamo superarli per molti anni prima di raggiungerli
> -No, vabbè ci rinuncio, non posso scrivere 100 volte le stesse cose




Non trattarmi da idiota, tu sei un pessimista cosmico, sei uno dei tanti che gode soltanto nel gettare fango sul tuo paese.

Come puoi non "ammettere" il fatto che l' anno scorso dopo ANNI siamo finalmente riusciti a fare una stagione europea decente? Ti da cosi fastidio dirlo?
Non vengo da marte, so che non siamo piu' a livello di spagnole e inglesi.

Ma superare la Germania, credo che sia possibile nei prossimi anni.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che sei partito con l'altezzosità di chi è convinto di avere ragione a tutti i costi e non vuoi comprendere che io e altri utenti sappiamo come funziona il meccanismo dei punti, ma non abbiamo alcuna fiducia nelle nostre squadre perché sono inferiori sul campo e i tuoi numeri lo dimostrano. Ah no è vero:
> -L'anno scorso abbiamo pareggiato con la Germania wooow siamo grandi il nostro calcio è in ripresa
> -Sì, ma siamo lontanissimi dalla Germania, dobbiamo superarli per molti anni prima di raggiungerli
> -No, vabbè ci rinuncio, non posso scrivere 100 volte le stesse cose



Credo che il fraintendimento alla base stia sul fatto che da un lato parliamo di "Punti Europei", dall'altro, ivecce, di competitività. è ovvio che la seconda, soprattutto nell'Europa che conta, ad oggi non ci sia, ma la ripartenza passa anche dal Coefficiente UEFA.
Rimontare la Germania, seppur in maniera "sporca" con l'Europa League, porterebbe potenzialmente una quarta squadra in Champions' aumentando così gli introiti di questa e la possibilità di fare qualche acquisto in più. Poi è chiaro che ci vogliono anche altre cose.


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che sei partito con l'altezzosità di chi è convinto di avere ragione a tutti i costi e non vuoi comprendere che io e altri utenti sappiamo come funziona il meccanismo dei punti, ma non abbiamo alcuna fiducia nelle nostre squadre perché sono inferiori sul campo e i tuoi numeri lo dimostrano. Ah no è vero:
> -L'anno scorso abbiamo pareggiato con la Germania wooow siamo grandi il nostro calcio è in ripresa
> -Sì, ma siamo lontanissimi dalla Germania, dobbiamo superarli per molti anni prima di raggiungerli
> -No, vabbè ci rinuncio, non posso scrivere 100 volte le stesse cose



La tua unica opinione su tutto è "se non ci arriva il Milan spero non ci arriva nessuno". A te sinceramente non te ne frega niente del calcio Italiano, anzi sei più contento se non si rialzerà.


----------



## Van The Man (29 Agosto 2014)

Questo topic mi sa tanto di orchestrina che continua a suonare mentre il Titanic affonda. La distanza dalla Germania è semplicemente colossale. Alla data di oggi, quindi calcolando già tutti i turni preliminari di questa edizione, sono circa 13 punti, colmabili soltanto se i nostri club cominciassero a mietere successi come a cavallo degli anni 80-90. Non vi è alcuna ragione plausibile per pensare ad uno scenario simile


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non trattarmi da idiota, tu sei un pessimista cosmico, sei uno dei tanti che gode soltanto nel gettare fango sul tuo paese.
> 
> Come puoi non "ammettere" il fatto che l' anno scorso dopo ANNI siamo finalmente riusciti a fare una stagione europea decente? Ti da cosi fastidio dirlo?
> Non vengo da marte, so che non siamo piu' a livello di spagnole e inglesi.
> ...



Dopo aver letto la prima fase non ho capito se ci sei o ci fai. Stai rispondendo a tutti gli utenti come se non capissero l'ABC del calcio e inoltre hai aperto un topic con un titolo provocatorio e che contiene nel primo post frasi provocatorie, chi è che sta trattando da idiota chi?
Seconda cosa non sono pessimista, ma ti pare normale considerare decente la scorsa stagione europea delle italiane? 1 Squadre alle semifinali delle due competizioni, 1 squadra ai quarti delle due competizioni e tra l'altro sta squadra doveva essere la strastrastrafavorita del torneo. Boh, permetti che vi sia un po' di perplessità in merito o dobbiamo far finta che va tutto bene e che è normaleche negli ultimi anni siamo stati avvicinati dal Portogallo che annovera squadroni quali Porto, Benfica, Sporting e altre squadre di cui ignoro anche il nome?


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La tua unica opinione su tutto è "se non ci arriva il Milan spero non ci arriva nessuno". A te sinceramente non te ne frega niente del calcio Italiano, anzi sei più contento se non si rialzerà.



A me invece pare il contrario, ossia: la mia Roma sta facendo un gran mercato---->l'Italia sta tornando competitiva


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Questo topic mi sa tanto di orchestrina che continua a suonare mentre il Titanic affonda. La distanza dalla Germania è semplicemente colossale. Alla data di oggi, quindi calcolando già tutti i turni preliminari di questa edizione, sono circa 13 punti, colmabili soltanto se i nostri club cominciassero a mietere successi come a cavallo degli anni 80-90. Non vi è alcuna ragione plausibile per pensare ad uno scenario simile



Leggetevi questo post e scolpitevelo in testa. Non li raggiungeremo mai pareggiando i loro punti, bisogna superarli sistematicamente e per superarli sistematicamente bisogna fare meglio dello scorso anno TUTTI GLI ANNI


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Credo che il fraintendimento alla base stia sul fatto che da un lato parliamo di "Punti Europei", dall'altro, ivecce, di competitività. è ovvio che la seconda, soprattutto nell'Europa che conta, ad oggi non ci sia, ma la ripartenza passa anche dal Coefficiente UEFA.
> Rimontare la Germania, seppur in maniera "sporca" con l'Europa League, porterebbe potenzialmente una quarta squadra in Champions' aumentando così gli introiti di questa e la possibilità di fare qualche acquisto in più. Poi è chiaro che ci vogliono anche altre cose.



Il fraintendimento, nasce dalla base che alcuni te compreso pensi che la Germania sia il Bayer di Monaco, non le 7 squadre che si classificano in Europa. Il campionato Italiano sta crescendo ed è migliore di quello tedesco, e deve essere rappresentato da 7 squadre e non da 6. Solo che serve tempo perchè i punteggi sono su base di 5 anni, se la ripresa e partita l'anno scorso servono 4-5 anni perchè i risultati si rivedano


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Questo topic mi sa tanto di orchestrina che continua a suonare mentre il Titanic affonda. La distanza dalla Germania è semplicemente colossale. Alla data di oggi, quindi calcolando già tutti i turni preliminari di questa edizione, sono circa 13 punti, colmabili soltanto se i nostri club cominciassero a mietere successi come a cavallo degli anni 80-90. Non vi è alcuna ragione plausibile per pensare ad uno scenario simile



Di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il fraintendimento, nasce dalla base che alcuni te compreso pensi che la Germania sia il Bayer di Monaco, non le 7 squadre che si classificano in Europa. Il campionato Italiano sta crescendo ed è migliore di quello tedesco, e deve essere rappresentato da 7 squadre e non da 6. Solo che serve tempo perchè i punteggi sono su base di 5 anni, se la ripresa e partita l'anno scorso servono 4-5 anni perchè i risultati si rivedano



Probabilmente non mi conosci bene e non mi hai letto quando mi esprimo sull'argomento, capita. Ma ti posso assicurare che sono uno dei più fissati sull'argomento. Vorrei che il ranking italiano migliorasse e so bene che la via passa dall'EL, che è stato il viatico col quale la Germania ci ha superato. Ma poi guardo le partite delle italiane in Europa League e tutte le speranze crollano, non sembrano competitive manco lì e allora come si fa a recuperare quei punti?


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Dopo aver letto la prima fase non ho capito se ci sei o ci fai. Stai rispondendo a tutti gli utenti come se non capissero l'ABC del calcio e inoltre hai aperto un topic con un titolo provocatorio e che contiene nel primo post frasi provocatorie, chi è che sta trattando da idiota chi?
> Seconda cosa non sono pessimista, ma ti pare normale considerare decente la scorsa stagione europea delle italiane? 1 Squadre alle semifinali delle due competizioni, 1 squadra ai quarti delle due competizioni e tra l'altro sta squadra doveva essere la strastrastrafavorita del torneo. Boh, permetti che vi sia un po' di perplessità in merito o dobbiamo far finta che va tutto bene e che è normaleche negli ultimi anni siamo stati avvicinati dal Portogallo che annovera squadroni quali Porto, Benfica, Sporting e altre squadre di cui ignoro anche il nome?



L'unica soluzione con te è di riparlane a fine anno. Perchè non sei in grado di guardare avanti. vivi nel passato


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Credo che il fraintendimento nasca dal sistema di attribuzione punti calibrato male.
> Le squadre italiane negli utlimi anni hanno fatto schifo sul campo, se poi il sistema di assegnazioni punti fa si che si faccia gli stessi punti o più di altre nazioni più competitive* non significa che siamo forti ma che il ranking funziona male.*



Oh amen  è quello che sto cercando inutilmente di far capire a Aldo e Pazzomania...poi scrivere un topic del genere due giorni dopo che il Napoli è stato sbattuto ai preliminari di Champions dalla quarta della Liga (e grazie a ciò faremo molti più punti nel ranking evvai siamo supercompetitivi ) è quantomeno inopportuno


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il fraintendimento, nasce dalla base che alcuni te compreso pensi che la Germania sia il Bayer di Monaco, non le 7 squadre che si classificano in Europa. Il campionato Italiano sta crescendo ed è migliore di quello tedesco, e deve essere rappresentato da 7 squadre e non da 6. Solo che serve tempo perchè i punteggi sono su base di 5 anni, se la ripresa e partita l'anno scorso servono 4-5 anni perchè i risultati si rivedano



E' quello che cerco di far capire, finalmente l' anno scorso abbiamo posto la base per iniziare la lenta risalita, eppure mi da torto pure li.



Serginho ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non mi conosci bene e non mi hai letto quando mi esprimo sull'argomento, capita. Ma ti posso assicurare che sono uno dei più fissati sull'argomento. Vorrei che il ranking italiano migliorasse e so bene che la via passa dall'EL, che è stato il viatico col quale la Germania ci ha superato. Ma poi guardo le partite delle italiane in Europa League e tutte le speranze crollano, non sembrano competitive manco lì e allora come si fa a recuperare quei punti?



Ok, hai ragione, ma dimmi, come abbiamo fatto a fare gli stessi punti della Germania lo scorso anno, se loro son FENOMENALI e noi come direbbe Fantozzi, delle caccacce?


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> A me invece pare il contrario, ossia: la mia Roma sta facendo un gran mercato---->l'Italia sta tornando competitiva



Non guardo il mercato della Roma. Guardo la Rosa della Juve del Napoli della Roma della Fiorentina che stanno crescendo anno dopo anno ultimamente anche l'Inter, e quest'anno stanno mostrando segnali di ripresa anche Milan e Lazio


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> L'unica soluzione con te è di riparlane a fine anno. Perchè non sei in grado di guardare avanti. vivi nel passato



Ti ricordo che il Napoli è stato sbattuto fuori dalla Champions da un Bilbao di semisconosciuti giusto due giorni fa. Questo a dimostrazione che se il Napoli becca una squadra simile agli ottavi è capace di uscire senza problemi. Eh ma io vivo nel passato, siamo ultracompetitivi


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Oh amen  è quello che sto cercando inutilmente di far capire a Aldo e Pazzomania...poi scrivere un topic del genere due giorni dopo che il Napoli è stato sbattuto ai preliminari di Champions dalla quarta della Liga (e grazie a ciò faremo molti più punti nel ranking evvai siamo supercompetitivi ) è quantomeno inopportuno



Permettimi di dissentire, invece a mio avviso il è il contrario, e credo che pure tu possa essere d' accordo.

Io ero contento dell' eliminazione del Napoli, vedrai che farà molti piu punti in EL di quanti ne avrebbe fatti giocando la Champions League, alla faccia del conto in banca di De Laurentis


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che il Napoli è stato sbattuto fuori dalla Champions da un Bilbao di semisconosciuti giusto due giorni fa. Questo a dimostrazione che se il Napoli becca una squadra simile agli ottavi è capace di uscire senza problemi. Eh ma io vivo nel passato, siamo ultracompetitivi



Sono sconosciuti solo perchè io e te non li conosciamo.
Ma se son arrivati quarti in Liga non saranno delle fecce totali, no?


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, hai ragione, ma dimmi, come abbiamo fatto a fare gli stessi punti della Germania lo scorso anno, se loro son FENOMENALI e noi come direbbe Fantozzi, delle caccacce?



Io non ho mai detto che siano fenomenali, però negli ultimi anni hanno fatto molti più punti di noi e si sono dimostrati molto più costanti. Dopo lo scorso anno io ho perso completamente la fiducia nella ripresa, se manco la Juve è arrivata in finale di EL allora siamo messi male


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Oh amen  è quello che sto cercando inutilmente di far capire a Aldo e Pazzomania...poi scrivere un topic del genere due giorni dopo che il Napoli è stato sbattuto ai preliminari di Champions dalla quarta della Liga (e grazie a ciò faremo molti più punti nel ranking evvai siamo supercompetitivi ) è quantomeno inopportuno



Quando la Germania ci ha passati, funzionava bene il Ranking? fammi capire? Non vedo su quali presupposti basate la vostra opinione che i club tedeschi sono migliori di quelli Italiani è sarà impossibile raggiungerli


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai detto che siano fenomenali, però negli ultimi anni hanno fatto molti più punti di noi e si sono dimostrati molto più costanti. Dopo lo scorso anno io ho perso completamente la fiducia nella ripresa, se manco la Juve è arrivata in finale di EL allora siamo messi male



Ma scusa, se hao perso la fiducia l' anno scorso, gli hanni precedenti hai tentato il suicidio?

Scusa la battuta ma non ti seguo, venivamo da annate dove facevamo 11,11,14 punti e la germania faceva tipo 16,17,15.
Finalmente siamo riusciti a fare 14 pari, e tu perdi completamente la fiducia?

Cmq sia è un discorso che non finiremo mai.

Io son l' ottimista, tu sei il pessimista, speriamo che sia io ad aver ragione per il nostro bene.


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai detto che siano fenomenali, però negli ultimi anni hanno fatto molti più punti di noi e si sono dimostrati molto più costanti. Dopo lo scorso anno io ho perso completamente la fiducia nella ripresa, se manco la Juve è arrivata in finale di EL allora siamo messi male



Quindi per te il destino del calcio Italiano è stato segnato da una partita, che per giunta se la rigiocavano 10 volte 9 volte passava la Juventus


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

Come prevedevo non avete capito na mazza. La mia fiducia è andata scemando negli anni e lo scorso anno c'è stata la mazzata definitiva, da lì mi sono rassegnato


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il fraintendimento, nasce dalla base che alcuni te compreso pensi che la Germania sia il Bayer di Monaco, non le 7 squadre che si classificano in Europa. Il campionato Italiano sta crescendo ed è migliore di quello tedesco, e deve essere rappresentato da 7 squadre e non da 6. Solo che serve tempo perchè i punteggi sono su base di 5 anni, se la ripresa e partita l'anno scorso servono 4-5 anni perchè i risultati si rivedano


Ma Dio mio, l'anno scorso abbiamo portato mezza squadra agli ottavi di champions e poi il buio assoluto. La squadra campione d'Italia eliminata dal Galatasaray, che manco ha vinto il campionato turco. Il Napoli, dopo la buona champions, estromesso dal Porto in Uefa. Quest'anno gli azzurri eliminati dal Bilbao, mentre le squadre tedesche, che "giocano in un campionato inferiore a quello italiano", fanno bene sia in champions che in Uefa. Io non vorrei essere ancorato al passato, ma da quando il Milan non è più il Milan, non contiamo oiù una fava in Europa. E' la realtà. Prima anche le squadrette del nostro campionato erano in grado di arrivare fino in fondo in Uefa. Pensa te....


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma Dio mio, l'anno scorso abbiamo portato mezza squadra agli ottavi di champions e poi il buio assoluto. La squadra campione d'Italia eliminata dal Galatasaray, che manco ha vinto il campionato turco. Il Napoli, dopo la buona champions, estromesso dal Porto in Uefa. Quest'anno gli azzurri eliminati dal Bilbao, mentre le squadre tedesche, che "giocano in un campionato inferiore a quello italiano", fanno bene sia in champions che in Uefa. Io non vorrei essere ancorato al passato, ma da quando il Milan non è più il Milan, non contiamo oiù una fava in Europa. E' la realtà. Prima anche le squadrette del nostro campionato erano in grado di arrivare fino in fondo in Uefa. Pensa te....



Una volta in semifinale di coppa uefa ci arrivavano il Genoa, il Cagliari e il Torino. Negli ultimi 10 anni invece ci siamo arrivati due volte contate: la Juve lo scorso anno e la Fiorentina nel 2006. Come si fa ad essere fiduciosi io non lo so


----------



## Aldo (29 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma Dio mio, l'anno scorso abbiamo portato mezza squadra agli ottavi di champions e poi il buio assoluto. La squadra campione d'Italia eliminata dal Galatasaray, che manco ha vinto il campionato turco. Il Napoli, dopo la buona champions, estromesso dal Porto in Uefa. Quest'anno gli azzurri eliminati dal Bilbao, mentre le squadre tedesche, che "giocano in un campionato inferiore a quello italiano", fanno bene sia in champions che in Uefa. Io non vorrei essere ancorato al passato, ma da quando il Milan non è più il Milan, non contiamo oiù una fava in Europa. E' la realtà. Prima anche le squadrette del nostro campionato erano in grado di arrivare fino in fondo in Uefa. Pensa te....



Il problema va ritrovato quando la Juve vinceva i campionati e al Milan gli andava bene qualche partita in CL, e da li è nata la convinzione dei Milanisti che in Europa solo il Milan Può, per sminuire il campionato della Juventus. Questo il problema di questa discussione in Europa solo il Milan può quindi finchè il Milan non ritorna competitivo il calcio Italiano non può riprendersi. Qui chiudo che mi sono annoiato, e non ha senso commentare alcuni post


----------



## Serginho (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il problema va ritrovato quando la Juve vinceva i campionati e al Milan gli andava bene qualche partita in CL, e da li è nata la convinzione dei Milanisti che in Europa solo il Milan Può, per sminuire il campionato della Juventus. Questo il problema di questa discussione in Europa solo il Milan può quindi finchè il Milan non ritorna competitivo il calcio Italiano non può riprendersi. Qui chiudo che mi sono annoiato, e non ha senso commentare alcuni post



Beh effettivamente le prestazioni storiche europee della Roma stanno a testimoniare di come anche la Roma può ahahah


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Quando la Germania ci ha passati, funzionava bene il Ranking? fammi capire? Non vedo su quali presupposti basate la vostra opinione che i club tedeschi sono migliori di quelli Italiani è sarà impossibile raggiungerli



Fai un giochetto, *prendi le ultime 5 edizioni* della Champions League, dai un punto per ogni squadra tedesca che è arrivata in semifinale e sempre un punto per ogni tedesca che è arrivata in finale. Somma i punti, fai lo stesso procedimento per le italiane e poi fai un confronto. Per il punteggio delle italiane te li faccio io i conti: una squadra in semifinale e una in finale, quindi il totale dei punti è *DUE*.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Una volta in semifinale di coppa uefa ci arrivavano il Genoa, il Cagliari e il Torino. Negli ultimi 10 anni invece ci siamo arrivati due volte contate: la Juve lo scorso anno e la Fiorentina nel 2006. Come si fa ad essere fiduciosi io non lo so



Ma non lo so. In champions andrà di lusso all'Italia se una tra Juve o Roma approdi ai quarti. In EL potrebbero far meglio (specie l'Inter di Thohir, che tiene all'Europa) ma non ci sarà nulla di eclatante. Il livello del calcio italiano è misero e tutti ne sono concordi. Stranamente per qualcuno stiamo migliorando, non si per quale motivo....


ah giusto, abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti dei teutonici, frega un cavolo che sola una squadra abbia superato i gironi di champions. E i miglioramenti.....


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il problema va ritrovato quando la Juve vinceva i campionati e al Milan gli andava bene qualche partita in CL, e da li è nata la convinzione dei Milanisti che in Europa solo il Milan Può, per sminuire il campionato della Juventus. Questo il problema di questa discussione in Europa solo il Milan può quindi finchè il Milan non ritorna competitivo il calcio Italiano non può riprendersi. Qui chiudo che mi sono annoiato, e non ha senso commentare alcuni post



Non ho detto che non possa riprendersi, ma la ripresa della Roma non sta a significare "rinascita del calcio italiano", perchè i risultati in Europa sono tragici. Ma trollate o cosa?


----------



## Albijol (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il problema va ritrovato quando la Juve vinceva i campionati e a*l Milan gli andava bene qualche partita in CL*, e da li è nata la convinzione dei Milanisti che in Europa solo il Milan Può, per sminuire il campionato della Juventus.



Cioé ma ci rendiamo conto, *senza parole* veramente. 
Ps: scusa potresti elencarci per favore l'elenco dei trofei internazionali vinti dalla Roma riconosciuti dalla Uefa negli ultimi sessant'anni grazie 
PPs: e se ti va anche se non sei tifoso della Juve se ci puoi dare anche l'elenco dei trofei internazionali della Juve negli ultimi diciotto anni grazie ancora


----------



## Aragorn (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Il problema va ritrovato quando la Juve vinceva i campionati *e al Milan gli andava bene qualche partita in CL, e da li è nata la convinzione dei Milanisti che in Europa solo il Milan Può, per sminuire il campionato della Juventus*. Questo il problema di questa discussione in Europa solo il Milan può quindi finchè il Milan non ritorna competitivo il calcio Italiano non può riprendersi. Qui chiudo che mi sono annoiato, e non ha senso commentare alcuni post


----------



## Van The Man (29 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Di cosa stai parlando?



Di calcio. Quello vero però, non quello virtuale o immaginifico


----------



## Van The Man (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Permettimi di dissentire, invece a mio avviso il è il contrario, e credo che pure tu possa essere d' accordo.
> 
> Io ero contento dell' eliminazione del Napoli, vedrai che farà molti piu punti in EL di quanti ne avrebbe fatti giocando la Champions League, alla faccia del conto in banca di De Laurentis



Eh, difatti le ultime 2 EL del Napoli sono state poderose, tipo quando è stato preso a sberle dal Viktoria Plzen


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non mi conosci bene e non mi hai letto quando mi esprimo sull'argomento, capita. Ma ti posso assicurare che sono uno dei più fissati sull'argomento. Vorrei che il ranking italiano migliorasse e so bene che la via passa dall'EL, che è stato il viatico col quale la Germania ci ha superato. Ma poi guardo le partite delle italiane in Europa League e tutte le speranze crollano, non sembrano competitive manco lì e allora come si fa a recuperare quei punti?





Albijol ha scritto:


> Oh amen  è quello che sto cercando inutilmente di far capire a Aldo e Pazzomania...poi scrivere un topic del genere due giorni dopo che il Napoli è stato sbattuto ai preliminari di Champions dalla quarta della Liga (e grazie a ciò faremo molti più punti nel ranking evvai siamo supercompetitivi ) è quantomeno inopportuno



sono assolutamente d'accordo con voi e chi la pensa come voi

non lo dico perchè milanista, ma nei fatti l'italia non molti anni fa era sul tetto del mondo col milan. Ora invece il milan e tutte le italiane sono distanti anni luce dalle big, e non solo visto che come detto neanche in europa league c'è una supremazia.

prima dei punti basta guardare semplicemente chi arriva in fondo ai tornei e chi alza i trofei.
Poi c'è da guardare chi muove veramente il mercato, e chi ha dei progetti a lungo termine coi giovane veramente seri.



Serginho ha scritto:


> Io sono pessimista? Amico ma dove stavi negli ultimi 4 anni mentre le nostre squadre si facevano prendere a schiaffi da chiunque? E ad oggi mi pare che la musica non sia cambiata (vedi Bilbao-Napoli). Anche lo scorso anno Fiorentina, Napoli e Juve sembravano le più forti di EL eppure nessuna è riuscita ad arrivare in finale. La Juve addirittura avrebbe dovuto vincere in carrozza e si è fatta eliminare dal Benfica (nemmeno vincitore finale). Io credo che quello obiettivo debba essere tu


quoto

tra l'altro secondo quel ragionamento non ne abbiamo solo una tra le migliori d'europa, ma addirittura 3 o 4. In base a questo neanche la sfortuna può nulla : in una singola edizione almeno una squadra sarebbe dovuta arrivare a giocare la finale, come minimo


----------



## numero 3 (29 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu sei un pessimista cosmico ahahah.
> 
> Dai.. Roma Napoli Fiorentina e Inter, son piu' forti del 95% delle squadre dell' Europa League attuale.
> 
> Sii obbiettivo.


L'atletic è piu forte del Napoli, il Galatasaray e il Benfica sono piu forti della juve......prendiamo scoppole da tutti...non siamo ben allenati e siamo pieni di giocatori scarsi...spero tu abbia ragione....secondo me no.


----------



## Mou (29 Agosto 2014)

L'Europa League/Coppa UEFA ci ha rovinati. Le disastrose stagioni in cui abbiamo mandato in Europa Livorno, Sampdoria, Genoa, Empoli, Sampdoria, Palermo, ma anche la Roma (uscita sotto la guida di Luis Enrique contro lo Slovan Bratislava, per dire..) e la Lazio (usciti anche l'anno scorso contro i bulgari, solo che Petkovic si era visto qualcosa di meglio) ora le stiamo pagando con gli interessi. La verità è che molte società meno attrezzate vedono quell'impegno come un peso, e incassato il gettone di partecipazione fanno di tutto per uscire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

GER: 18.083 15.666 15.250 17.928 14.714	
ITA: 15.428 11.571 11.357 14.416 14.166

Questi i dati degli ultimi cinque anni in Europa. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Tanto per cominciare nell'ultima stagione non abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti della Germania ma i tedeschi ci hanno dato un altro mezzo punto avanti, per la precisione 0.55, quindi... in secondo luogo io non capisco dove vediate la *ripresa*. Prendiamo in media 3 punti e mezzo ogni anno e voi mi parlate di ripresa? Soltanto perché si è leggermente assottigliato il divario l'anno scorso? Potresti parlarmi di ripresa qualora fossero cinque anni che la Germania ci sta davanti di giusto mezzo punto mentre non è così, quindi la stagione passata che tanto osannate è stata, allo stato attuale delle cose, casuale. Se i prossimi cinque anni saranno come lo scorso(e comunque non supereremmo la Germania)allora, forse, si potrebbe parlare di ripresa. Per quanto riguarda superare la Germania nel ranking, beh, quella è cosa ardua, ci dividono esattamente 13 punti e se l'Italia non ha iniziato neanche a farne più della Germania di anno in anno, chiedo ancora una volta, di cosa stiamo parlando? Questo topic non ha ragion d'essere a meno che voi "ottimisti del ranking" non siate anche dei veggenti, cosa di cui dubito fortemente.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> GER: 18.083 15.666 15.250 17.928 14.714
> ITA: 15.428 11.571 11.357 14.416 14.166
> 
> Questi i dati degli ultimi cinque anni in Europa. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Tanto per cominciare nell'ultima stagione non abbiamo fatto gli stessi punti della Germania ma i tedeschi ci hanno dato un altro mezzo punto avanti, per la precisione 0.55, quindi... in secondo luogo io non capisco dove vediate la *ripresa*. Prendiamo in media 3 punti e mezzo ogni anno e voi mi parlate di ripresa? Soltanto perché si è leggermente assottigliato il divario l'anno scorso? Potresti parlarmi di ripresa qualora fossero cinque anni che la Germania ci sta davanti di giusto mezzo punto mentre non è così, quindi la stagione passata che tanto osannate è stata, allo stato attuale delle cose, casuale. Se i prossimi cinque anni saranno come lo scorso(e comunque non supereremmo la Germania)allora, forse, si potrebbe parlare di ripresa. Per quanto riguarda superare la Germania nel ranking, beh, quella è cosa ardua, ci dividono esattamente 13 punti e se l'Italia non ha iniziato neanche a farne più della Germania di anno in anno, chiedo ancora una volta, di cosa stiamo parlando? Questo topic non ha ragion d'essere a meno che voi "ottimisti del ranking" non siate anche dei veggenti, cosa di cui dubito fortemente.



Le tedesche in El negli ultimi anni hanno avuto risultati parecchi mediocri eh.. come l'Italia... anzi la Lazio un paio di anni fa,elimino due club tedeschi abbastanza facilmente.

La differenza è il Dotmund e Bayern.. 

Dal 2010 al 2014 ci sono stati 4 tedesche in finale di Cl..

E solo lì la differenza. L'Italia non ha un top clu che può fare bene in Cl.. la germania ha il Bayern che ti garantisce quella semifinale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Le tedesche in El negli ultimi anni hanno avuto risultati parecchi mediocri eh.. come l'Italia... anzi la Lazio un paio di anni fa,elimino due club tedeschi abbastanza facilmente.
> 
> La differenza è il Dotmund e Bayern..
> 
> ...


Sta di fatto che ci restano avanti, non è che il Dortmund e il Bayern essendo di un altro livello non portino punto. Li portano, noi li portiamo, abbiamo top club così? No, quindi c'è poco da chiacchierare, stiamo indietro, troppo, tanto che anche il Portogallo con le sole Porto e Benfica ci tiene dietro.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sta di fatto che ci restano avanti, non è che il Dortmund e il Bayern essendo di un altro livello non portino punto. Li portano, noi li portiamo, abbiamo top club così? No, quindi c'è poco da chiacchierare, stiamo indietro, troppo, tanto che anche il Portogallo con le sole Porto e Benfica ci tiene dietro.


Il punto è semplice, non possiamo competere con le tedesche in Cl ma in Euopa League si. 

Se le nostre incominciassero a fare delle semifinali e finali sarebbe già un passo in avanti. Lasciamo stare la Cl non è roba per noi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il punto è semplice, non possiamo competere con le tedesche in Cl ma in Euopa League si.
> 
> Se le nostre incominciassero a fare delle semifinali e finali sarebbe già un passo in avanti. Lasciamo stare la Cl non è roba per noi


Il Portogallo ci ha superato e ha Benfica e Porto in prima fascia di Champions proprio perché ha sempre conseguito ottimi risultati in Europa League. Noi dovremmo fare lo stesso discorso, se le italiane la iniziano a puntare seriamente, occupando stabilmente i quarti e e le semifinali, allora sì. L'unica cosa su cui sono d'accordo con Pazzo è che l'accesso alla prossima CL, tramite la vittoria in EL, potrebbe essere una motivazione importante per le italiane, specialmente per Fiorentina od Inter che in campionato dovrebbero sudarselo il terzo posto. Possiamo farcela anche perché le italiane, sulla carta, sono le più forti ma dobbiamo stare a vedere. La sfera di cristallo non ce l'abbiamo, la ripresa ancora non è iniziata e la strada per il futuro è tutta in salita.


----------



## Doctore (30 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> . Prima anche le squadrette del nostro campionato erano in grado di arrivare fino in fondo in Uefa. Pensa te....


e giocavano con le riserve per tenersi i giocatori freschi per il campionato.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordo le battaglie dello scorso anno, autorevoli portali, molti utenti del forum, al grido:
> 
> "Il Portogallo ci ha superato nel ranking, tragediaaaaaaaaa, moriremoooo tuttiiiiiiiiii"
> 
> ...



porti 3 squadre in Champions... *3*, come la *Francia*. E quest'anno ne hai solo 2 perché il Napoli si è fatto demolire dalla quarta spagnola.
Hai il 100% delle squadre qualificate in europa ancora in corsa? peccato che siamo al 30 agosto e che i calcoli si fanno alla fine.


Piuttosto, un topic più intelligente sarebbe stato: "Dove sono quelli che criticavano tanto Galliani per la questione del ranking?"
Io era tra quelli, e oggi posso dire che mi sbagliavo. Il ranking, sia di club che di nazionale, è fondamentale.


----------



## Denni90 (2 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Portogallo ci ha superato e ha Benfica e Porto in prima fascia di Champions proprio perché ha sempre conseguito ottimi risultati in Europa League. Noi dovremmo fare lo stesso discorso, se le italiane la iniziano a puntare seriamente, occupando stabilmente i quarti e e le semifinali, allora sì. L'unica cosa su cui sono d'accordo con Pazzo è che l'accesso alla prossima CL, tramite la vittoria in EL, potrebbe essere una motivazione importante per le italiane, specialmente per Fiorentina od Inter che in campionato dovrebbero sudarselo il terzo posto. Possiamo farcela anche perché le italiane, sulla carta, sono le più forti ma dobbiamo stare a vedere. La sfera di cristallo non ce l'abbiamo, la ripresa ancora non è iniziata e la strada per il futuro è tutta in salita.



la ripresa ancora nn c'è ma un prima passo bisognava farlo e il fatto di avere fatto una stagione al pari delle tedesche è un inizio ... nn credo che pazzomania e aldo stessero dicendo che quest anno le italiane vincono tutto .
però hanno ragione secondo me nel dire che in EL le italiane sono più forti delle tedesche e quindi c'è la possibilità di fare più punti di loro ... alla fine loro ci hanno superato così.
la competitività poi tornerà di conseguenza se il nostro calcio avrà una quarta squadra in CL e quindi più soldi, più prestigio e più visibilità.
nn si può pensare di iniziare la ripresa facendo il triplo dei punti della germania ...


----------



## gabuz (2 Settembre 2014)

Senza offesa per nessuno ma questo topic mi ricorda tanto le dichiarazioni di Galliani post 2007 "Abbiamo vinto la Champions, siamo a posto così" e post 2012 "Siamo arrivati terzi (di riffa o di raffa), siamo a posto così. Ultracompetitivi". Quando in realtà il nostro calcio, necessita *assolutissimamente di una rivoluzione*. In toto, dalla mentalità fino ad arrivare alle strutture.

Nei primi anni del 2000, a proposito [MENTION=939]Aldo[/MENTION] elencami le mirabolanti imprese delle altre squadre italiane visto che ho appena scoperto che quanto fatto da noi in realtà è solo una nostra fantasticheria per sminuire gli scudetti della Juve, l'Italia restava a galla perché eravamo competitivi in Champions League. Punto e basta. Ci siamo fatti superare quando abbiamo smesso di esserlo.
Quindi oggi possiamo stare qui a fare i conti con le squadre in Europa League ma finché non torneremo ad essere competitivi potremo al massimo avere degli exploit casuali e nulla più.

Poi ha ragione [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], se per voi il campione di un anno è un trend allora parliamo di aria fritta eh...


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Senza offesa per nessuno ma questo topic mi ricorda tanto le dichiarazioni di Galliani post 2007 "Abbiamo vinto la Champions, siamo a posto così" e post 2012 "Siamo arrivati terzi (di riffa o di raffa), siamo a posto così. Ultracompetitivi". Quando in realtà il nostro calcio, necessita *assolutissimamente di una rivoluzione*. In toto, dalla mentalità fino ad arrivare alle strutture.
> 
> Nei primi anni del 2000, a proposito [MENTION=939]Aldo[/MENTION] elencami le mirabolanti imprese delle altre squadre italiane visto che ho appena scoperto che quanto fatto da noi in realtà è solo una nostra fantasticheria per sminuire gli scudetti della Juve, l'Italia restava a galla perché eravamo competitivi in Champions League. Punto e basta. Ci siamo fatti superare quando abbiamo smesso di esserlo.
> Quindi oggi possiamo stare qui a fare i conti con le squadre in Europa League ma finché non torneremo ad essere competitivi potremo al massimo avere degli exploit casuali e nulla più.
> ...



sono daccordo. Una rivoluzione che deve passare anche dal riassetto dei campionati, con regole ferree che devono prevedere anche lo sviluppo di giocatori italiani, ma ahime i vertici del nostro calcio hanno bocciato questa ventata di aria fresca proposta da albertini, e quindi ci teniamo stravecchio con le bombolette spray agli arbitri come unica riforma migliorativa del nostro calcio.


----------



## Aldo (3 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> la ripresa ancora nn c'è ma un prima passo bisognava farlo e il fatto di avere fatto una stagione al pari delle tedesche è un inizio ... nn credo che pazzomania e aldo stessero dicendo che quest anno le italiane vincono tutto .
> però hanno ragione secondo me nel dire che in EL le italiane sono più forti delle tedesche e quindi c'è la possibilità di fare più punti di loro ... alla fine loro ci hanno superato così.
> la competitività poi tornerà di conseguenza se il nostro calcio avrà una quarta squadra in CL e quindi più soldi, più prestigio e più visibilità.
> nn si può pensare di iniziare la ripresa facendo il triplo dei punti della germania ...



Tu hai afferrato. I primi segnali di ripresa comunque sono arrivati l'anno scorso.


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Tu hai afferrato. I primi segnali di ripresa comunque sono arrivati l'anno scorso.



Perdonatemi, ma questa è pura statistica. Un anno non è un segnale. Un anno è casualità. Se quest'anno garantirà un punteggio simile a quello appena passato allora forse sarà un segnale. Ma ad oggi non lo è, affatto!

E poi vorrei capire secondo quali basi le squadre italiane sono più forti delle tedesche... Questa è la solita mentalità italiota a crederci fenomeni del calcio e immaginare che gli altri siano solo dei cessi atomici. 
Poi scopriamo che la squadra che da noi ha ammazzato il campionato si fa eliminare da Galatasaray e Benfica. Che l'Udinese si fa prendere a pallate dallo Slovan Liberec e l'anno prima esce contro lo Sporting Braga, che la Fiorentina quasi esce con il Grasshopper, il Napoli prende 3 pere da PSV e Dnipro ed esce col Victoria Plzen, prima, e col Porto, poi, infine la Lazio esce contro il Ludogorec (o qualcosa di simile)...


----------



## Aldo (3 Settembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, ma questa è pura statistica. Un anno non è un segnale. Un anno è casualità. Se quest'anno garantirà un punteggio simile a quello appena passato allora forse sarà un segnale. Ma ad oggi non lo è, affatto!
> 
> E poi vorrei capire secondo quali basi le squadre italiane sono più forti delle tedesche... Questa è la solita mentalità italiota a crederci fenomeni del calcio e immaginare che gli altri siano solo dei cessi atomici.
> Poi scopriamo che la squadra che da noi ha ammazzato il campionato si fa eliminare da Galatasaray e Benfica. Che l'Udinese si fa prendere a pallate dallo Slovan Liberec e l'anno prima esce contro lo Sporting Braga, che la Fiorentina quasi esce con il Grasshopper, il Napoli prende 3 pere da PSV e Dnipro ed esce col Victoria Plzen, prima, e col Porto, poi, infine la Lazio esce contro il Ludogorec (o qualcosa di simile)...



Cose che capitano a tutti.
La Fiorentina è stata eliminata dalla Juventus che era la squadra più forte ma che non è riuscita a vincere. Il Milan squadra di metà classifica in serie A ha raggiunto gli ottavi, stesso traguardo del Borussia secondo in classifica in Germania.

Nello stesso turno che la Fiorentina rischiava di uscire con il Grasshopper i tedeschi dello Stoccarda venivano eliminati dal Rijeka. Lo Slovan Liberec dopo aver preso a pallate l'Udinese, prese a pallate anche i tedeschi del Friburgo, il Porto prima di eliminare il Napoli ha eliminato i tedeschi del Francoforte, la Lazio che è uscita contro il Ludogorec l'anno prima aveva eliminato il Borussia M. che non era riuscito a passare i preliminari di CL mentre altre due tedesche nello stesso turno venivano eliminati da Benfica e Anzi e lo Stoccarda unica superstite venne eliminata il turno successivo sempre dalla Lazio. Quest'anno i tedeschi del Mainz non sono riusciti a passare il terzo turno preliminare di EL sono stati eliminati dai Greci del Podosfairiki Anonymi Etaireia Asteras Tripolis. 

I valore delle rose dei club di Serie A quest'anno a superato il valore delle rose dei club tedeschi, dopo Premier e Liga c'è la serie A, questa non è statistica, è molto di più.

Il Bayer Leverkusen primo in campionato e partecipante alla CL gioca con titolare Jedvaj in prestito secco per due anni senza diritto di riscatto da un club di serie A.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Cose che capitano a tutti.
> La Fiorentina è stata eliminata dalla Juventus che era la squadra più forte ma che non è riuscita a vincere. Il Milan squadra di metà classifica in serie A ha raggiunto gli ottavi, stesso traguardo del Borussia secondo in classifica in Germania.
> 
> Nello stesso turno che la Fiorentina rischiava di uscire con il Grasshopper i tedeschi dello Stoccarda venivano eliminati dal Rijeka. Lo Slovan Liberec dopo aver preso a pallate l'Udinese, prese a pallate anche i tedeschi del Friburgo, il Porto prima di eliminare il Napoli ha eliminato i tedeschi del Francoforte, la Lazio che è uscita contro il Ludogorec l'anno prima aveva eliminato il Borussia M. che non era riuscito a passare i preliminari di CL mentre altre due tedesche nello stesso turno venivano eliminati da Benfica e Anzi e lo Stoccarda unica superstite venne eliminata il turno successivo sempre dalla Lazio. Quest'anno i tedeschi del Mainz non sono riusciti a passare il terzo turno preliminare di EL sono stati eliminati dai Greci del Podosfairiki Anonymi Etaireia Asteras Tripolis.
> ...


Mi puoi postarei dati, visto che per te sono certezze.


----------



## Aldo (4 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi puoi postarei dati, visto che per te sono certezze.



Li puoi guardare sul sito di transfermarkt


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Settembre 2014)

la bundesliga però è a 18 squadre


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2014)

Buona la prima 

5 vittorie su 6 partite.

Ranking di quest'anno momentaneo: 1° Spagna 2° Italia


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2014)

Ecco dei dati interessanti sul ranking, ovvero la classifica provvisoria:


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ecco dei dati interessanti sul ranking, ovvero la classifica provvisoria:



Chiaramente per quest' anno.. intendevo proprio "quest' anno". La casella 14/15

Comunque la tabella da te postata non è aggiornata 
[MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] No Link esterni.

Ok, niente link, anche se non capisco perchè in questo caso.

Comunque sia cercate "ranking uefa" su google..cliccate il terzo risultato. E' il migliore del web


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2014)

La Germania come ha fatto a superarci? Semplice, con la Coppa Uefa. Per anni ed anni ha fatto meglio di noi finchè ci ha appunto superato. Come rimediare? Allo stesso identico modo, abbiamo squadre decisamente di valore nella EL, bisogna andare lontano, nel giro di qualche anno li possiamo cosi facendo superare nuovamente. E tutto questo per il clamoroso problema che spiegava anni fa Galliani, i punteggi di Champions e Europa League hanno lo stesso peso.


----------



## juventino (19 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ecco dei dati interessanti sul ranking, ovvero la classifica provvisoria:



Ma com'è possibile che Russia, Inghilterra e Portogallo hanno più punti di noi?!? (Mi riferisco solo alla stagione in corso)


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma com'è possibile che Russia, Inghilterra e Portogallo hanno più punti di noi?!? (Mi riferisco solo alla stagione in corso)



potrebbe essere perchè hanno fatto più partite nei turni preliminari. Non so come vengono calcolati questi.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma com'è possibile che Russia, Inghilterra e Portogallo hanno più punti di noi?!? (Mi riferisco solo alla stagione in corso)



Credo manchino i punti dell'ultima giornata.


----------



## Serginho (19 Settembre 2014)

Alla prima giornata il Napoli affrontava uno Sparta Praga scarso in casa, la Juve affrontava una squadra di dopolavoristi in casa, la Roma ha affrontato un CSKA scandaloso in casa, il Torino si è fatto prendere a pallonate ma ha resistito contro un modestissimo Brugge, l'Inter è riuscita in qualche modo a vincere in trasferta contro un modesto Dnipro e la Fiorentina ha vinto in casa contro uno scarsissimo Guingamp. Se i risultati non fossero stati questi ci sarebbe stato da spararsi, erano risultati praticamente obbligati se vogliamo superare Portogallo e Germania


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Settembre 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Alla prima giornata il Napoli affrontava uno Sparta Praga scarso in casa, la Juve affrontava una squadra di dopolavoristi in casa, la Roma ha affrontato un CSKA scandaloso in casa, il Torino si è fatto prendere a pallonate ma ha resistito contro un modestissimo Brugge, l'Inter è riuscita in qualche modo a vincere in trasferta contro un modesto Dnipro e la Fiorentina ha vinto in casa contro uno scarsissimo Guingamp. Se i risultati non fossero stati questi ci sarebbe stato da spararsi, erano risultati praticamente obbligati se vogliamo superare Portogallo e Germania



Sulla Germania hai ragione, del Portogallo poco mi preoccupo sinceramente. L'anno prossimo perderanno 6,5 punti da noi e li rispediremo indietro comunque. Comunque sia le italiane in Europa League dovranno darci soddisfazioni se vogliamo migliorare la nostra classifica. Ed il fatto che abbiano squadre scandalose nei loro gironi ci aiuta. è un bonus, non un malus.


----------



## Pessotto (19 Settembre 2014)

Svezia e Bulgaria risultano avere più punti di noi quest'anno, fatti tra l'altro con una sola squadra, mah, non si capisce nulla


----------



## juventino (19 Settembre 2014)

Cioè ma poi la Bielorussia che ha fatto più punti pure della Spagna?!?


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2014)

Le italiane devono arrivare in fondo in EL ed è una possibilita concreta visto che dovrebbe aggiungersi pure la Roma più avanti.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Settembre 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Svezia e Bulgaria risultano avere più punti di noi quest'anno, fatti tra l'altro con una sola squadra, mah, non si capisce nulla



Perchè i punti sono in realtà una media. I punti sono 2 a vittoria e 1 a pareggio. Le italiane, con 6 squadre, guadagnano 0,33 punti a vittoria e 0,15 a pareggio, la Bielorussia, con 4, ne guadagna 0,5 e 0,25. In più, hanno piuù squadre nei playoff, che contano la metà dei punti, ma dovendo fare tre turni o quattro è chiaro che ne guadagnino di più. Il loro punteggio, durante la stagione, rimarrà questo, mentre le nazioni maggiori saliranno.


----------

